# I share my birthday with...



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

I've decided to set up a new post, in light of the fact that the new heir to the throne shares my    ie 22 July. 
Here are other people who also share my birthday:
*22 July*:
Selena Gomez, actress;
Rufus Wainwright, singer;
Terence stamp, actor;
Oscar de la Renta, fashion designer;
Rhys Ifans, actor;
Ben Foden, rugby player;
Willem Dafoe, actor;
Penelope Cruz and Javier Bardem's baby;
The Fabulous Moolah; Deceased WWF champion


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

*4th November:*
Matthew McConaghey
P Diddy/Puff Daddy/Sean Combes
Ralph Macchio - the original karate kid


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

*23rd June:*
June Carter Cash (Johnny Cash's wife)
Randy Jackson (American Idol)
Edward 8th (abdicated to marry Wallis Simpson)


----------



## Raindroplet (Aug 14, 2013)

*20th April*

Luther Vandross
Carmen Electra
Miranda Kerr ....didn't know about these three, till I just Googled!!

Hitler


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

25th July.... Louise Brown, first ivf baby!


----------



## Clarke12 (Apr 1, 2012)

25th December

Jesus


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

*DECEMBER 6th*

NOEL CLARKE 37 was in doctor who

RANDY RHOADS (1956-1982) guitarist

NICK PARK 54 wallace and gromit filmaker

DEBBIE ROWE 54 Micheal Jackson's ex

ANDREW FLINTOFF 35 cricketer


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

*24th May*

Jo Joyner- Tanya in Eastenders
Queen Victoria (1819-1901)
Priscilla Presley- Elvis Presley's wife
Dermot Oleary - Xfactor presenter
Heavy D - popular rapper in the 90's
Patti Labelle - Disco Diva


----------



## sallyloo (Aug 12, 2013)

Clarke12 said:


> 25th December
> 
> Jesus


I think you are the winner!


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

13th September

Dahl, Roald    
McCartney, Stella  

(There was a bigger list but I had no idea who they we're lol)

xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

11th October

Dawn French
John Nettles (aka Bergerac)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/October_11

KA xxx


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

I share my birthday with (October 21st)

* Kim Kardashian
* Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia in the original Star Wars)
* Judge Scheindlin (better known as Judge Judy)


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

*3rd November*

Ian Wright (Ex-Footballer)
Adam Ant (Musician from the 80's)
Dolph Lundgren (Actor/Muscle man)

and loads of people I had never heard of! lol


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*14th June*

Boy George
Paul O Grady
Siobhan Donaghey (ex sugababe)
Alan Carr
Steffi Graf


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Donna Marie said:


> *14th June*
> 
> Boy George
> Paul O Grady
> ...


Current Sugababe as the original line up reformed ;-) x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

21 June - Prince William!


----------



## NinjaSparkles (Nov 6, 2012)

15 August:
Princess Anne
Mikey Graham (Boyzone)
Ben Affleck
Natasha Henstridge
Jennifer Lawrence
Debra Messing
One of the Jonas brothers but I forget which..!


----------

